# comment lire un fichier .ram ????



## ibook99 (18 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,


cette question a surement deja ete posee, mais je ne la trouve pas.
alors voila, je cherche a telecharger une emission de radio de BBC4, telechargement a marche, mais impossible de lire le fichier car il est en format .ram 
comment faire ???

ouf j'imagine que certain s'y connaissent...


----------



## BernardRey (18 Octobre 2007)

ibook99 a dit:


> s impossible de lire le fichier car il est en format .ram
> 
> comment faire ???​


 
Il faut t&#233;l&#233;charger RealPlayer (la version gratuite, hein, pas besoin de prendre la version "plus")...

Par contre, &#231;a ne permet pas le t&#233;l&#233;chargement, seulement la lecture du flux (regarde la taille du fichier "t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;")​


----------



## ibook99 (18 Octobre 2007)

merci !


----------

